

Starlite, the nuclear blast-defying plastic that DIDN'T change the world (2009) - personjerry
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/5158972/Starlite-the-nuclear-blast-defying-plastic-that-could-change-the-world.html

======
autokad
lots of red flags, violates laws of thermodynamics, no patents, cant reach
deal because of details like equity or secrecy, etc etc. 5 year old article
and still no results/deals.. smells like snake oil.

